# Medicated FET timescales



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Medicated FET Timescales

I wonder if anyone can help and advise me roughly of timescales and when I should expect ET on a medicated FET cycle.

I fully realise that things don’t go to plan but an indication would be great.

I had IVF in October 2007 but due to OHSS, we had to freeze our embryos (24).

I started downregging for FET at start of Jan and on Saturday at Hospital was told that I was down regged enough to start 1mg of Progynova for 9 days.  I am back up on 18th Feb.  If the Progynova has thickened my womb lining, whats the next stage.  Will ET be shortly after that?

Many thanks for any advice.

Love Amanda


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hi amanda
I've just had a medicated FET.  I took progynova for about twelve days I think then had scan on thursday24/01.  The ET was arranged for the following wednesday30/01.  I started gestone injections, aspirin, evorel patches and continued with progynova from sat 26/01 and am conituing through two week wait.  I guess if lining ok when you go for your scan they'll arrange ET for the following week.  Not sure if this helps as it looks confusing now? sorry!
good luck with your cycle anyway!
k x


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hellooo

Not sure if this helps but here's the  plan i have been given.. Started Buserelin yesterday OUCH!! for 14 day.s  then prognova for 10 day's (sorry reading s I type) then Cyclogest starts,  Aspirin since yesterday

Lot's of Milk.. If you don't like milk May I suggest Ice-cream Yoghurt or for meee  lot's of banana milk shakes YUm 
then THe thaw is due for the 13th (if all goes to plan)  ET is planned for the 14th under a GA as I have to have my Fallopian tube emptied of fluid as my consultant say's that (here's one) The chances of the embies sticking are not as high if the tube is filled.. (histo salpic y wasit thingy) 

Does that all sound oK??

Good luck sweetie 
Aneke xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks girls

Can I just ask what the asprin is for and when I should be taking it.

xxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi there Aiky beats.

Ok the Aspirin.. Firstly I am not a Dr But I am a great chef so I can make a wicked souffle but fet  Minefield 
The Aspirin (I have been told) thins the blood, this is commonly known,  as when some body has a heart attack they perscribe Aspirin to help. OOh any way,  the way it works is that by thinning the blood the endometrium (womb lining  ) stays clot free allowing a fresh flow of blood to circulate all the time. It is commonly used, in doses of 17mg which is baby/children's Aspirin. And there fore it is thought that it's a better environment for the Embie to stick to.

It's quite common practice... Though please talk to your clinic  

Hope that helps

Aneke xxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

ooh that was supposed to say 75 mg 

AX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Aikybeats

Have you specifically been prescribed aspirin ? If you've not been prescribed it for a particular reason then I would strongly advise against self medicating, even something as innocuous as aspirin as it may cause more harm than good.

Aspirin is an anticoagulent which prevents your blood from clotting effectively/too quickly....it doesn't actually thin your blood.

There is alot of debate and varying theories and opinions surrounding taking 75mg aspirin (not sure I'd say it was a common pracitice...sorry Anekeuk). I am prescribed it following 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages and subsequently being diagnosed with several blood clotting and autoimmune disorders eg APS, low APC and raised NK cells.

There was a thread on Peer Support discussing this only the other day...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128972.0

There is also a sticky thread at top of IVF about it...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74.0

You will also find loads of other threads/posts about this if you use the search facility.

If you've not been prescribed it then please do not self medicate but discuss first with your consultant. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks girls

I wont take any.  I am back up to Hospital on Monday so will ask about it then.

Thanks for your help.

Axxxx


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Minxy.. 

Sorry.. I hope I was not mis -leading.. Smack my wrist xx 

Good luck Aikybeats.  Never do anything unless you speak to your health care provider first  

Good luck again.

A xxxxx


----------

